# 11STEPS at the ORBIT ROOM !!!!! JUNE 10th............Toronto CD release party



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

*11STEPS at the ORBIT ROOM !!!!! JUNE 10th......Toronto CD release party....TONIGHT !!*

Hi All
11STEPS is proud to announce that we will be playing the legendary ORBIT ROOM for our long-awaited Toronto CD release party. 

We thrashed about were would be the perfect place to hold this event and The Orbit Room was our first and only choice. The Orbit Room has been host to shows by some of the top musicians in our country and the world. We are honoured to be playing this venue. You can bet we will be making the most of it. 
Please keep Thursday JUNE 10th marked on your calendar. LOVE see you there.

Cheers
Pete


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Just got the poster finished !!!
One week from tonight !!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

Looks great Pete. And what an awesome room for a launch party. You got someone playing the house Hammond for you?


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Looks great Pete. And what an awesome room for a launch party. You got someone playing the house Hammond for you?


Oh yeah Craig MacDonald is our B3 /keys player. you should see his living room......three B3's and 3 Leslies. He's delighted to be playing this club. Not only has the greatest living B3 players played there over the past 15 years, but, he doesn't have to lift and move his own B3......cause there is one there already !!!! Imagine that.

And ........*TONIGHT'S THE NIGHT !!!!!*.........got a bit of the butterflies I must say. If some of the people show up that have said they are going to show up......well there just might be a few very cool pix to share after the gig.

Cheers
pete


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

Good luck tonight, Pete. I had a chance to listen to your stuff on MySpace....really good. If I lived in the city I would drop by.
Break a leg.

James


----------

